# RS Digital 2055 / RS 33-2055



## draden1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all,

If anyone is familiar with these your input would be appreciated. I have a newer RS digital spl meter which states the model is simply "digital 2055." This is obviously different from the RS digital spl 33-2055 which has its own cal file on this site.

My question is, can I use the 33-2055 cal file from this site for my digital 2055 meter? The two meters look nothing alike and I couldn't find any info on the mic's.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, better off just using the 'C weighted SPL meter' setting without a cal file and don't place too much faith in the accuracy of the responses.


----------



## draden1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I wonder if anyone would actually create a calibration file for the newer RS digital 2055. It's the only spl meter on Radio Shack's website so it'll only get more popular as time goes. It would be appreciated.


----------

